# More questions regarding insulin



## Meadey (Oct 18, 2020)

Hi all,

2 quick questions regarding insulin and/or HGH

1. When using insulin to gain muscle (currently breakfast and pre workout) is the goal to use the minimal amount of carbs to prevent a hypo to lessen fat gain? Or should I use the 10iu?

Today I was fine with 125g carb for 15iu and to be honest feel like I could lower again. Would I want to redistribute carbs other times of the day?

2. The water retention from insulin and hgh messes with me mentally, are there any downsides to using a herbal diuretic like dandelion root to control this?

Cheers


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Meadey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 2 quick questions regarding insulin and/or HGH
> 
> ...


 1 - I (and @Pscarb) have said this numerous times in the past. You use the correct amount of insulin for the amount of carbs you are eating. You do not drive insulin use and 'make up for it' with carbs. This is a quick route to fat gain

2 - diuretic use, whether herbal or prescription for long durations is not wise. Drop the HGH, or insulin or both. Some water retention is expected, but if if it is extreme you need to scale back. If it is simply a case of you don't like the look it brings, drop it. HGH and insulin are not silver bullets for muscular gain.


----------

